# Need some advice on LGD



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jul 19, 2011)

It seems i may need to add another dog here to the farm.
My 1 1/2 yr old male is having a hard time watching over the place alone.
We have 7 acers on alot of it is woods and pastures.

Lots of coyotes have moved into the area, he is running alot more and looks a little beat.


Should i get a young male or female?

Should we get a pup or an older dog?

I am just wondering how he is going to adjust to another ?

Will he acpect another or am i asking for trouble?

Thanks for any inpute you can offer, He is a great dog and i don't want to step on his toes.

ps he is not fixed at this time...


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 19, 2011)

Adult dogs tend to fight, and same-sex pairs tend to fight.  That's about the best we could come up with when looking for an LGD to add to a barnyard that was already inhabited by one *very* large, *very* dominant male Sarplaninac LGD..  So, we added a female Sarplaninac/Gr. Pyr. cross pup, about 5mo old..  Kinda figured 5mo was old enough to run and/or take a mild whoopin' if it came to it, but young enough to still be acceptable to an older dog.  Plus, it wasn't a male.

The first time they were in together, I half expected all hell to break loose..  What actually happened was the the big guy took one sniff of the lil gal, she cowered, he stood there looking at her like...really?...ugh...and then turned around and walked off.  She's been following him around like...well, like a puppy ever since.  When she's been in heat, it's a different story..  He follows her around and she eats him up one side and down the other (along with his food, if she so desires...he doesn't complain) but otherwise, she more or less bows to his size/authority and everybody gets along great.

And I gotta tell ya...there's nothing quite like having one dog at the gate barking at some threat or another and to hear, waaaaay off in the distance, the other dog start barking and see it come running like a lightning bolt to see what's up..  About 9 times of 10, the goats follow the dog in, too..  I won't say they *know* what the dogs are there for, but they at least know that when the dogs are barking....it's best to be near the dogs.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for in the insight CM

So a young female might be acepted a little better around 5 mos of age or younger?

I don't plan on having the Boy fixed at this time.

I know of a breeder who has Gr Pyr puppies due in the fall...


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 19, 2011)

DEFINITELY get a female...We got Edge when she was 8 wks and Razor was 4 (and fixed).  She went in w/ kids until she was about 12 wks (big enough to be a threat to them) and then in w/ Razor....he pretty much had the same reaction to her as CM's male did.  They just worked it out / never fought.

We got a male pup later and Razor (at 7) accepted him, too....all was fine until Tank hit about 1 yr old and then he started beating the ever loving snot out of Razor, just b/c he could.  I had to keep them seperated and we ended up selling the 2nd male after he bred Edge, and kept a male pup (who we neutered at 6 mos.).

Edge and her son Gus do the work now and get along fine.


----------



## lgdnevada (Jul 20, 2011)

I run brothers and sisters, opposite sexes and same sexes successfully.
It can be done, that's all I can say.


----------



## bucknercrestfarm (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey mossy were are you located? im in grapeview wa we have a bad cyot probem as well i have two male intack great pyrenees but there litter mates they do "bicker" and they are a year and a half we are bringing female and are prepareing for nast fights so we set up a kennel to slowly inroduce a new dog. do you have pyrenees? If you do you should contact greater pudget sound pyrenees club they can find you a good match and may even have one in rescue that could be purfect for you


----------

